# Ablagerungen auf Sicherungen



## Tommi (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben in einem unserer Schaltschränke dieses Phänomen.
(siehe Anhang)

thermisch ist alles IO (Thermokamera).
Die Ablagerungen sind nur auf diesen Sicherungen (4m Schaltschrank).
Sie versorgen ein 24VDC-Netzteil mit 3*400VAC.

Anlage funktioniert normal.

Messungen stehen noch aus, Lüftercheck und Analyse der Ablagerungen auch.

Anscheinend irgendein Feld   Potentialunterschiede  

Erstmal die Frage, ob jemand so ein Phänomen kennt und evtl. auch eine
Ursache.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Der Pfälzer (18 Mai 2011)

So ähnlich hab ich das auch schon mal gesehen.

Auf deinem Bild sieht es fast so aus, als wenn Flussen (El.statisch?) angezogen werden.
Oder bläst die ein Ventilator in den Schrank?

Gruß Roland


----------



## Hermann (18 Mai 2011)

Liegt es evtl. an dem Material des Diazed (?) Sockels?!
Wenn in dem Schaltschrank sonst nur Neozed und LSS verbaut sind,
die aus einem anderen Material sind, ziehen diese den "Staub" vllt. nicht so an


----------



## element. (19 Mai 2011)

Bei Gleichspannung könnte ich mir die statische Ladung eher vorstellen.

Sitzt der Lüfter in der Nähe und wurde vllt mal ohne Matte betrieben?

Gibt es Lüfter die nur "raus" blasen, und die staubige Umgebungsluft wird durch Ritzen in den Schrank gesaugt, zb offener Boden?


----------



## Tommi (25 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bisher noch keine signifikanten Erkenntnisse, die Kollegen werden diese 
Sicherungen Samstag an einer anderen Stelle im Schaltschrank einbauen um zu sehen, ob der Effekt dann wandert (aber das dauert). Vielleicht lassen wir die Ablagerungen mal analysieren, was das überhaupt für ein Zeug ist.
Sieht irgendwie nicht wie Dreck aus...

*@ hermann*
der Effekt ist auch mit anderen Sicherungssockeln da, dieser wurde schon eingebaut, um eben diesen Fehler auszuschliessen

*@ element. und pfälzer*
es gibt keine blasenden Lüfter und die Matten sind auch IO...

für jede "brainstormingmäßige" Idee bin ich dankbar! :s12:
z.B. bzgl. Potentialausgleich   

Gruß
Tommi 

PS: morgen messen wir mal Magnetfelder nach dem Motto, wer misst, misst vielleicht keinen Mist...


----------



## bimbo (26 Mai 2011)

Wenn Du die Tür zu machst, was ist dann davor (in der Tür)?

Bildschirm?

Schaltnetzteile?

Kunststoffschild?

Plexiglas?

Bauteillüfter


----------



## Tommi (26 Mai 2011)

Leider nichts, aber trotzdem Danke für Deine Hilfe.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## M-Ott (27 Mai 2011)

Wird in der Nähe vielleicht mit Flüssigkeiten gearbeitet, deren Aerosol in den Schrank dringen könnte?


----------



## Wu Fu (27 Mai 2011)

Ich probier auch mal mein Glück.

Gedanke 1:
Schneidet Ihr eure Verdrahtungskanäle mit einer Säge, evtl enstehen dabei feine Späne (bei uns sind in den Schachteln der Kanäle auch manchmal Späne dabei).
Evtl "zieht" das Sicherungselement solche Kunststoffspähne an.

Gedanke 2:
Kann es sich bei den Ablagerungen um "Salzblüten" evtl durch Verdunstung handelt?
Ok das glauch ich jetzt selbst nicht.

Wo ist den die Anlage aufgestellt, gibt es irgendwelche außergewöhnliche Umgebungsbedingungen?
Habt Ihr das Sicherungselement schon mal gegen ein anderes getauscht?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Wird in der Nähe vielleicht mit Flüssigkeiten gearbeitet, deren Aerosol in den Schrank dringen könnte?


 
Ja, da steht eine Aufbereitungsanlage für die Umformflüssigkeit einer Hydroformanlage.
Es wird gerade gecheckt, ob das da was mit zu tun haben kann.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Ich probier auch mal mein Glück.
> 
> Gedanke 1:
> Schneidet Ihr eure Verdrahtungskanäle mit einer Säge, evtl enstehen dabei feine Späne (bei uns sind in den Schachteln der Kanäle auch manchmal Späne dabei).
> ...


 
Gedanke 1:

Hm, der Schrank wurde schon 2002 gebaut und in dem Bereich nicht verändert. Das Problem war auch nicht von Anfang an da.

Gedanke 2:

Das frage ich Montag meinen chemischen Kollegen aus dem Labor.

Das Element wurde getauscht, der Fehler blieb.

Wir setzen es Samstag in einer Woche an eine andere Stelle und in diesen
Bereich ein Element, welches elektrisch nicht angeschlossen ist.
(geht nicht eher wegen Dreischicht)

Parallel untersucht mein chemischer Kollege mal, um was es sich eigentlich handelt.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2011)

Ach ja, die Messung des magnetischen Flusses im Schaltschrank brachte auch keine signifikanten Erkenntnisse.

Auch keine Potentialunterschiede zwischen Hutschiene der Sicherung und Haupt PE-Klemme.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## thomass5 (27 Mai 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Gedanke 1:
> 
> Hm, der Schrank wurde schon 2002 gebaut und in dem Bereich nicht verändert. Das Problem war auch nicht von Anfang an da.
> 
> ...



... wenn du schon einen chem. Kollegen hast, könnte durchaus was chem.  in der Luft sein, was sich dann dort niedersetzt. Warum gerade da...???

Thomas


----------



## Tommi (28 Mai 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Warum gerade da...???


 
Genau das frage ich mich auch... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------

